# Please raise a glass with me for My Friend



## arcticsid (Oct 21, 2009)

Winter has just begun and tommorrow I am going to bury my friend Lane Scott Proffit(46).

He lost a tough battle with liver cancer and went to be with whatever God he believed in.

Lane has been a good pal for well over 20 yrs. He will be missed and so I raise my glass to him. I remeber all those years ago we thought we were wine makers, we mixed juice with sugar and bread yeast and 2 weeks later sat around the campfire talking [email protected]@ about how good are wine was. Little did we know.

I seen him 2 wks ago in the emergency room when I smashed my foot, he told me about his fight and my foot no longer hurt. 2 weeks later he went on.

So if you don't mind, raise one for him, he would do the same for you. If you ever have a chance to see the Northern Lights, he will be in there.




Troy


----------



## DageonYar (Oct 21, 2009)

Cheers to your friend. 46 is way to young to go.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 21, 2009)

Guess it just goes to show. We don't know. Believe in something, anything.

This isn't a religous argument. But as we creep over that 40 hill all bets are on. When I seen him 2 weeks ago, he didn't expect to leave that soon.

Becareful what you do, what you say and how you think. This isn't "My Name is Earl". You may not have a chance to make it right. Do it right the first time. or at least try to, we'll figure it out down the road......I guess.
.

Thanks for the toast, and I join you.

Troy


----------



## Wade E (Oct 21, 2009)

A glass of some premo Corn whiskey neat is in my hand which is up in the air!


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 21, 2009)

Cool! My buddy sees that and thinks its "neat" as well. Thank You.

I cant tell you everything but I know he tried to make his own "bio diesel" a few years ago.

The things we do.. Thanks Wade, good friend lost, gotta suck it in and go on.

I don't remeber signing up for any of this getting old sh##!!

In the spirit of the forum, if you cant outlive your kids, than by golly, outlive your wine!!!!!!



Troy


----------



## outdoorsmadness (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of your freind, my glass is up.


----------



## Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Troy I'm sorry for your lose and raise my glass too.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 21, 2009)

Heres to Lane Scott Proffit, gods speed.

And Troy, Lane is ok you are the one left behind, head up, chine up and tears are ok


----------



## Tom (Oct 21, 2009)

I raise TWO glasses in his honor


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 21, 2009)

Sure appreciate the toasts and hugs, this sh## is never easy to deal with. Losing my ole pal is tough enough, seeing his Ma and Pa tommorrow is gonna be tough. Obviously I can't tell them everything, but I can damn sure come up with enough memories to let them know he was one of the good guys.

I'm just afraid some day I will be the one on an ice flow drifting somewhere unknown, and there will be nooone to raise a glass for me. If I am gonna be one of the last ones standing then I will stand on that chunk of ice and say..."damn, thats a long way from shore!"LOL 


And so I toast again.

Troy


----------



## Luc (Oct 22, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> I'm just afraid some day I will be the one on an ice flow drifting somewhere unknown, and there will be nooone to raise a glass for me.



I will !!!

And I will raise a glass in honour of your friend.

Luc


----------



## St Allie (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm currently bottling grapefruit wine.

raising a glass for Lane Scott Proffit now, 

sadly, 

Hugs, Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks guys. I apprteciate you thinking about me. sadness is always easier when you can shead a tear on a strangers shoulder.

Kinda funny G, I seen him this last spring and told him about the wine making and told him about you and Coll, and told him I was coming down your way.

He said in response, "GO". "They can't like you anymore than we do."

And of course I got back," Yeah but Lane, they don't even know me!!"

He laughed till it hurt, but I had no idea.

Thanks for letting me share my sadness with you. This is one shi##y way to go into an Alaskan winter. I hope we can get through till May with no more of this. I am getting old and my emotions are fragile.

But I am as tough as the wilderness that surounds me. I'll be fine.


Friends like I have made on this forum are the kind of friends I want to have on my back, well, at least looking out for my back.


Thanks Again,

Troy


----------



## gonzo46307 (Oct 22, 2009)

Peace to his family and friends, that's way too young to go.

Bob


----------



## MN-winer (Oct 22, 2009)

Our thoughts are with you. If it gives you any solice, Alaska is a great place to pass away. Every where you look there are signs of a greater being. I was up there 4 years ago and was astounded by the beauty and greatness of your state - from glaciers, to fjords to mountains. I'm in Minnesota and we have your weather but not nearly the beauty. I will raise a toast tonight!!!


----------

